# substituting dark chocolate for white chocolate



## psycholucy (Mar 13, 2002)

i am making cookie cut-outs. the recipe i'm using calls for 6 oz white chocolate & 4 oz (1/2 C) butter. i'd like to make some chocolate cut-outs & thought i read somewhere that if you sub choc for white choco, you should increase the butter. does anyone know about how much butter i should add? i was thinking 2 tablespoons?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I took out In The Sweet Kitchen and she said just to substitute one kind of chocolate for another ounce for ounce. No where does she suggest adding more butter.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Ditto Isa's post.....don't add more butter. 

The exception is milk chocolate, it doesn't change out as easily as white and dark. It's denser and doesn't handle the same.


----------



## psycholucy (Mar 13, 2002)

the cookies came out unbelievably dry as compared to the same recipe using white chocolate. yukk! looks like i'll have to find a better recipe for chocolate cut-outs.
thanks for the advice!


----------



## egg_benidict (Dec 1, 2006)

Mmm is that possible!?


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

I believe that, if you do some research on the two types of chocolate, you will find that their components differ significantly. As I recall, white chocolate contains no cocoa, only cocoa butter. Perhaps your research will explain what went wrong in your recipe.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

If subing dark for white, add half the amount of chocolate. 

dark is less fat than white. 

does this help? 

:bounce:


----------



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

From what i know dark chocolate and white chocolate are 2 completly different products.dark chocolate and cocoa have very little cocoa butter where as white is really nothing but sugar and cocoa butter. so to exchange them equally would whack out your whole butter/sugar ratio in your recipe and we all know how important the fat/ sugar ratio is in cookies. and even doing 1/2 chocolate would dry it out if you don't compensate for it cause the cocoa mass absorbs moisture hence the dryness.But the thing is, even if you made all of the equivilants your product wouldn't come out like it does now because you probably love those white chocolate cookies because they probably melt in your mouth which you wouldn't get if you changed it to a dark cookie cause the melting point in the white is lower and so it melts beautifully in your mouth were as if you added butter to compensate for the lack of cocoa butter it doesn't melt in your mouth the same. so what i'm trying to say is you'll have a nice cookie but it won't be same as your use to. Now after all this it just occured to me that possibly (now i've never tried this) you could sub Mycryo for the butter to give the same texture. 
What does everyone else think am i really wacked out ? 
trulys


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

You know, dark chocolate and white chocolate and a more similar cocoa butter percentage then you would think....in many cases dark chocolate will have more cocoa butter...you can look at the package and find out the percentage by dividing the grams of fat per serving with the total grams in a whole serving....
But if you don't want to it is ok because the fat levels are pretty close to the same...white chocolate I have seen between 27%-41% fat and dark chocolate I have seen 30-50% fat(cocoa butter that is).....
And actually the melting point in the chocolates is determined where the cocoa butter came from and what the trigliceride makeup is of the cocoa butter....so either way will be close to interchangeable in those regards but the "sweetness" will be different and the dairy content will be different....hope this isn't confusing....

Have a good one,
Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------

